# Wasabi 360 auto DVD Key extraction?



## DinohScene (Jan 9, 2012)

From the team that brought you the intuitive and immensely popular "virtual ISO" on-screen menu system for Xbox 360 optical disc drive emulators comes yet another world first - fully integrated, automatic drive key extraction. With Wasabi 360 Ultra there is no need for expensive third party drive key extraction hardware: with a single press of a button on the Wasabi 360 control panel, the drive key is automatically extracted from your original ODD and saved to Wasabi 360 Ultra's onboard storage for future use. And that's all you need to do - the previously saved drive key is retrieved and used automatically on each subsequent Xbox 360 boot. Simply plug and play - easy, fast, safe and convenient. 

[yt]BPtIVJ8IwYI[/yt]

The automatic drive key extraction feature currently supports all Xbox Slim Liteon 16D4S drives, and support for the various Xbox Phat drives is currently under development. Automatic drive key extraction for Xbox Slim's will be included in the upcoming v1.2 BETA 2 firmware release. More details will follow on the Wasabi 360 Ultra website in the coming days, stay tuned.

Sources:
http://www.xboxscene.com/
http://wasabi360.com/


----------



## Schlupi (Jan 9, 2012)

So what is better, a 360key or this? Or is there an ODDE that's better than both of these?


----------



## raulpica (Jan 9, 2012)

Ok, this is COOL. I might start hacking drives again, if it works and it's cheap.

I hated having to do all that stuff on PCBs just to retrieve a key.

Sadly I guess that this still doesn't put the blocked PCBs in write-enabled mode, right?


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 9, 2012)

Drive key extraction could be done on any drive, locked or unlocked.
Writing to the drive requires a unlocked drive.

The way the Wasabi works is by extracting the drive key and saving it to the Wasabi itself.
Without having to use Jungleflasher and a probe.
Then each time you boot the 360 it would grab the key it has extracted and uses that key to load games off off the HDD.

edit: At this time of writing, none is better then the other.
If the Wasabi team releases their firmware the Wasabi would be one of the better ones since it doesn't require to open the DVD drive and having to buy separate  hardware for grabbing the DVD key.


----------



## flo (Oct 3, 2012)

Hello , i have some questions about Wasabi 360 Slim . I bought 3 pcs from an official distributer

1 ) I have updated them to the latest firmware ( 1.3 beta 1 ) but none can extract the key from Liteon DG164DS drive , i press the LEFT button , then power on , but i get a message that no key is found .It does not work like in the video !  If i manually place a previously extracted key in the wasabi folder it works .
The drive is modded with LT3.0 if that matters .

2 ) 1 of the 3 pcs i bought doesn't appear to work in emulation mode, when i randomly get image on screen in passthrough i get the E64 error . The other 2 work just fine in the same setup ( same console , cables ..etc ) What could i do to fix it , is there any factory reset or other software updates ? I read that there's actually 2 versions of Wasabi Slim , and in some older ones you actually need to invert the grey and red cable for it to work . What's the risk of getting banned from Live because of repetitive E64 error ( i believe it means DVD-ROM not connected ) ?

3 ) Is the port on Wasabi ESATA or ESATAp (does it provide power too ) ? I want to buy an ESATA to USB adapter and use a portable USB HDD .


Any other tips & tricks from owners ?


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 3, 2012)

I personally don't own one but the one that has a failure in Emulation mode might have a corrupt firmware or isn't properly installed.

In the worst case it's broken.


As for the one that is already modded.
It might be that the Wasabi doesn't like CFW drives.


As for E64 error.
I don't think it's bannable.
Well.... MS hasn't banned anyone for it yet.


----------



## bostonBC (Oct 8, 2012)

flo said:


> Hello , i have some questions about Wasabi 360 Slim . I bought 3 pcs from an official distributer
> 
> 1 ) I have updated them to the latest firmware ( 1.3 beta 1 ) but none can extract the key from Liteon DG164DS drive , i press the LEFT button , then power on , but i get a message that no key is found .It does not work like in the video !  If i manually place a previously extracted key in the wasabi folder it works .
> The drive is modded with LT3.0 if that matters .
> ...


Regarding #1 I have found that the drive case you use matters greatly.  Most of the eSATA cases do not support drive key extraction.  Don't ask me why it matters but I found if you connect the drive directly and bypass the case it works fine.

#2 sounds like a bad Wasabi.  I've helped a lot of friends (about 20 so far) with their Wasabi and I'm seeing almost 100% failure rate on the phat ones after a week or so of use and zero failures so far on the slims.  I would get a replacement from where you bought it.

#3 - not sure but if wouldn't be a bad idea to email their support.  Most of the answers are canned in bad english but if you are persistent you may be able to get an answer from them.

There was an earlier question about whice ODE is better and I really like the Wasabi slim but the Wasabi for phat's aren't ready for prime time IMO.


----------



## flo (Oct 15, 2012)

I emailed them and surprisingly , they replied



> The WASABI 360 have been designed to work with ORIGINAL untouched firmware and hardware drive to properly operate. If your drive use a modified firmware please try to re-flash your drive with original stock firmware and ensure that your drive still work with original disc then install the WASABI 360. Any hardware modification or replacement drive board have not been tested so if you think that you have such kind of modification please report it and the info will be forwarded to our engineers to hopefully see a fix.
> 
> PHAT:
> Please first make sure to test in pass-through mode before to see if all work properly. If it does not work we suggest to carefully check all cables connection, if still doesn't work then you probably have a faulty exchange pcb, and in this case you will need to contact your reseller for a replacement exchange pcb. NOTE: Please verify that wires connected to your "Exchange PCB" have been properly done because we noticed that an error slipped on pictures from "Wasabi 360 Ultra X360Phat Installation Guide v1.1.pdf" we can see swapped color between RED and BRN on picture. This guide have been updated to 1.2 to rectify this error. Please download the latest version and follow the color code from PCB and if you received replacement "Exchange PCB" use the new cable set that came with this last.
> ...



For my own testing , i bought 3 for slim and 1 for fat . The one for FAT broke after 1 hour of usage , i have only 1 out of 3 working for slim ( one broke during usage and the other didn't work from the start ) . The ESATA port is connected in fact to an inner SATA port with no power supply , so you'll need an externally powered HDD . USB HDD will not work , only SATA and ESATA ( i bought an ESATA to USB adapter and HDD is not recognised )


----------



## bostonBC (Oct 15, 2012)

Spoiler: Quote






flo said:


> I emailed them and surprisingly , they replied
> 
> 
> 
> ...





When extracting the drive key are you holding down the left button while it starts up?  The left button and specifically the leftmost portion of the left button has to be held down until you get the Xbox splash screen.

I've had better luck with the slims but almost all of the phat units I have gotten from them went bad within a week, some as quick as the first day.

I have 9 Wasabi phat's that are dead now and the distributor China Distrib says NOBODY ELSE HAS HAD PROBLEMS with the phat ones.  I knew they were full of siht but thanks for verifying.

Looks like the phat have some sort of manufacturing defect since so many of them fail.

I would stay away from them.


----------



## flo (Oct 16, 2012)

BostonBC , they refused to RMA 9 pcs  ? You should email Wasabi support about this
I emailed them now asking about a fix for the faulty ones ( maybe a firmware update from them or a hardware mod we can do ) , i also asked them if Wasabi Fat will work on slim and viceversa ( with the proper cables )

The FAT one that broke has the following simptoms : in emulation mode , the Xbox logo stays on the screen for about 4 minutes before it boots into the dashboard . In the dashboard , there isn't any Mixed Media Disc icon as it's supposed to be . It broke during the gameplay of Batman AC, maybe the malfunction has something to do with running XGD3 games and their supplied AP25.BIN ?


----------



## bostonBC (Oct 16, 2012)

flo said:


> BostonBC , they refused to RMA 9 pcs  ? You should email Wasabi support about this
> I emailed them now asking about a fix for the faulty ones ( maybe a firmware update from them or a hardware mod we can do ) , i also asked them if Wasabi Fat will work on slim and viceversa ( with the proper cables )
> 
> The FAT one that broke has the following simptoms : in emulation mode , the Xbox logo stays on the screen for about 4 minutes before it boots into the dashboard . In the dashboard , there isn't any Mixed Media Disc icon as it's supposed to be . It broke during the gameplay of Batman AC, maybe the malfunction has something to do with running XGD3 games and their supplied AP25.BIN ?


The distributor I buy from 'apparently' has nothing to do with Wasabi support (according to them).  They just sent me 1 replacement for the 9 that are junk.  Waiting for them to get back the 9 I sent them back.

In the past when I asked support questions about non-working components to support they said I had to go back to the vendor I bought it from.

Plus Wasabi support hasn't replied back to me in over 4 weeks.  I've asked them repeated questions about the phat problems I've had and they haven't said a word back.  I've asked them about support for 3TB drives and other drives that are not formatted with 512 byte sectors since they don't work with the current Wasabi firmware.  They didn't reply.

I ended up having to ask another vendor about it and they let me know that the Wasabi and X3key don't support non-512 byte sector drives because of the version of embedded Linux they use don't support it.

All in all Wasabi support has underwhelmed me to the point where I don't even bother to ask them questions anymore since I get either canned responses back or silence.

The Wasabi slim is nice but the phats are junk (IMO) and their support needs a lot of help  

Not sure if Wasabi support monitors any of these forums but if you do - please answer your emails.  Even a message saying you don't know or are looking at it is a lot better than silence.


----------



## tarryl66 (Dec 25, 2012)

Hope you all can help me. I have a wasabi360 for slim and can't seem to update the firmware as I have a 2tb esata drive. Any suggestions? I've received the same canned messages from support as you have...I'm ordering an enclosure for a spare drive I have but would love to find a workaround for the flashing red and white!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## flo (Dec 25, 2012)

Are you trying to update to the firmware_ v1.3 BETA 2_? If you open up the screws of Wasabi you'll find a standard SATA connector in there, with a SATA to ESATA adapter. Remove the adapter and try to directly connect a SATA HDD.
If you don't succeed, look to borrow an ESATA enclosure from someone to do the update then test the 2TB again .

@BostonBC try to install the new firmware on your faulty units, I _almost_ got the FAT one working with this update, maybe you'll have more luck.


----------

